
Ask HN: How much do you get paid in Banglore (India) - luilui
Myself : BE,CS; Pune ; 42 lacs (all inclusive)
======
obamaman
That's like 63k USD. how much experience do you have??

~~~
luilui
I graduated in 2005 and have been working with the same company since.

~~~
raincrash
What's your role in the company?

~~~
luilui
I'm basically a lead developer.

